# 9 طرق لتصبح فاشل



## tina_tina (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*ليك 9 طرق لتصبح فاشلاً* 
​*1- اجعل هدفك في الحياة هو الراحة والاسترخاء





2- حب سريرك فهو مملكتك الوحيدة





3- ارتاح بالنهار لتتمكن من النوم بسهولة في الليل





4- العمل شيء مقدس، لذلك لا تقترب منه أبداً





5- لا تؤجل عملك للغد طالما يمكنك تأجيله لبعد الغد





6- اعمل أقل ما يمكنك عمله، وحاول أن تجعل غيرك يؤدي عملك بدلاً منك





7- لا تقلق لن يموت أحد إذا لم تفعل شيئاً، بالعكس قد يتأذى البعض عندما تعمل





8- إذا أحسست بأن لديك رغبة في العمل، استرخي قليلاً حتى تزول تلك الرغبة





9- لا تنسى: العمل مفيد للصحة، لذلك اتركه دائماً للمرضى​*​__________________________________________________
من له عقل للفهم فليفهم​


----------



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*يا سيدى يا سيدى على النصايح بس عمليه بردو *


----------



## tina_tina (22 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *يا سيدى يا سيدى على النصايح بس عمليه بردو *


 
ايوة طبعا
ياسلام لو الواحد خدتها طول حياته هيعيش مرتاح
ميرسى يا ميرنا على الرد
:smil12: ​


----------



## mrmr120 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*اية النصائح التحفة دى ياتينا *
*لا ياستى انا مش عايزة اجربها *
*خالى هالك*​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*:yahoo: :yahoo:  نـــــــــــام وأرتــــــــــــــاح يأتيك النجاح ونعم النصايح يا تينا
​*


----------



## tina_tina (22 ديسمبر 2006)

mrmr120 قال:


> *اية النصائح التحفة دى ياتينا *
> 
> *لا ياستى انا مش عايزة اجربها *
> 
> *خالى هالك*​


 
ايوة ما كتباها لى بس
مش ليكم خالص
ميرسى على الرد
​


----------



## tina_tina (22 ديسمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *:yahoo: :yahoo: نـــــــــــام وأرتــــــــــــــاح يأتيك النجاح ونعم النصايح يا تينا​*


 
خدوا الحكمة من افواة الفاشلين
ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ​


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 ديسمبر 2006)

ياجماعه هو دة الكلام ونعم ياتينا صحيح 
انتي هاتبقي ام ممتازة 
وبجد عيالك هايحبوكي من كل قلبهم


----------



## tina_tina (23 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> ياجماعه هو دة الكلام ونعم ياتينا صحيح
> انتي هاتبقي ام ممتازة
> وبجد عيالك هايحبوكي من كل قلبهم


 

ايوة يا بنى 
ما هى دى الامهات اللى الجنة تحت اقدامهم​


----------



## ميريت (23 ديسمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههه
عسل يا تينا
ايه يا بنتي النصايح الجامده دي
دوسي دوسي
ربنا معاهم ولادك


----------



## artamisss (23 ديسمبر 2006)

دة بروووووود وكسسسسسسسسل 
على فكرة اللى هاتلاقوهم كده فى الغالب بيبقى مشاعرهم بارده ولا يجيدون التعبير عنها


----------



## ميريت (23 ديسمبر 2006)

بت يا دودو
فينك من زمان وحشاني موت


----------



## بنت الفادى (23 ديسمبر 2006)

ونعم النصايح
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 ديسمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

عسل يا تينا نصايح 100 100

بجد تحفففففففففففة


----------



## coptic hero (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*................................................
.......................................................
.................................
 كنت هاكتب رد لكن عملا بنصيحتك كسلت و هارجع انام تانى


على فكرة فكرتينى بنكته واحد كسلان جدا حكموا عليه بالاعدام وقعدوه على الكرسى الكهربائى وقالو له نفسك فى ايه قبل ما تموت قال عايز اشرب قاللهم لسه هاقوم اعدم يا عم وخلصنا:yaka: :yaka: *


----------



## ميريت (23 ديسمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه
كسلت تكتب الرد


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 ديسمبر 2006)

كوبتك هيروووو دا يا ميرت انتى متعرفيهوش 

دا أخف دم شفتة فى حياتى 

أى رد لية لازم يضحكنى

بجد مالهوش حل


----------



## coptic hero (23 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> كوبتك هيروووو دا يا ميرت انتى متعرفيهوش
> 
> دا أخف دم شفتة فى حياتى
> 
> ...



ليه حل والله بس هاقولك عليه لما تحلى مسابقه الاعياد وعملالى فالحه ومش لاقيه غير 3 فروق انا بقى لقيت 6 فروق :36_11_13: :36_11_13: :36_11_13: :36_11_13:


----------



## ميريت (23 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> كوبتك هيروووو دا يا ميرت انتى متعرفيهوش
> 
> دا أخف دم شفتة فى حياتى
> 
> ...


 


لا اصلي غبت مده عن المنتدي
فلسه بتعرف علي الناس الجديده بقا


----------



## ميريت (23 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> ليه حل والله بس هاقولك عليه لما تحلى مسابقه الاعياد وعملالى فالحه ومش لاقيه غير 3 فروق انا بقى لقيت 6 فروق :36_11_13: :36_11_13: :36_11_13: :36_11_13:


 

هي فين المسابقه دي حد يحط اللنك
وانا همحيكوا كلكوا
:yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## tina_tina (24 ديسمبر 2006)

اخواتى الاعزاء
ميرسى جدا على كل اللى ردوا
شكرا ليكم كلكم ( لميرنا وميريت ورامى وفراشة وكوبتك وديانا واى حد تانى  واللى كمان اتفرجوا ومردوش )

بس اللى عاوزة اقولة 
لنتم لو شفتم اخر الموضوع هتلاقوا ايه بتقول 
من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع
او من له عقل للفهم فليفهم 
هل فهمتوا ايه الغرض من الموضوع ده 
عرفتوا ايه الكلام اللى بين السطور
اكيد مفيش حد هيكتب موضوع عن الفشل خالص
بس اكيد فى رسالة بين السطور 
ياريت تعيدوا النظر تانى فى الموضوع 



غريبة الموضوع اللى بكون تعبانة فيه اوى وفيه كلام مفيد جدا مش بيتشاف واللى يادوب بعملة كوبى بست بلاقى ردود بالهبل 
تفتكروا ده من ايه

شكرا ليكم كلكم


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 ديسمبر 2006)

كلامك محتاج توضيح ياتينا 
ارجو منك توضحي وجهه نظرك اكتر


----------



## ميريت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

تينا ساعات بيبقا الموضوع خطير اوي
وعاجبك شخصيا
بس مش بنعرف نرد
لانه الموضوع ش بيبقا فيه ساحه للنقاش
عشان كدا بتلاقي ساعات مواضيع فيها رودود كتير اوي وساعات مواضيع مفيهاش ردود خالص
بالرغم من  انها بتبقا تحفه
دا لانه مفيش ساحه  للنقاش فيها مش اكتر


----------



## tina_tina (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> كلامك محتاج توضيح ياتينا
> ارجو منك توضحي وجهه نظرك اكتر


 
يعنى ان الموضوع ليه معنى تانى غير الفشل
وهوده ميزة الموضوع
مش معقوله انى هكتب موضوع انك ازاى تكون فاشل 
فى كلام بين السطور
هو دة الموضوع اللى عاوزة اقوله

وباقى الكلام واضح​


----------



## tina_tina (24 ديسمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> تينا ساعات بيبقا الموضوع خطير اوي
> وعاجبك شخصيا
> بس مش بنعرف نرد
> لانه الموضوع ش بيبقا فيه ساحه للنقاش
> ...


 
وجه نظر ​


----------



## ميريت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

اهو الواحد من كتر ما كتب بقا عارف ايه المواضيع الي لها شعبيه ويتكلم فيها والي لا
وحتي الي مفيهاش
المفروض تدوري الحوار عشان تزودي عليها الردود والمانقشات


----------



## tina_tina (24 ديسمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> اهو الواحد من كتر ما كتب بقا عارف ايه المواضيع الي لها شعبيه ويتكلم فيها والي لا
> وحتي الي مفيهاش
> المفروض تدوري الحوار عشان تزودي عليها الردود والمانقشات


 
شكرا على الرد
بس انا مش بتكلم على مواضيعى بس
انا بشوف ناس عاملة مواضيع حلوة اوى وجبارة
وفى الاخر ممكن تلاقى اللى ردوا 3او 4 واللى دخلوا الموضوع اكتر بكتير برغم حلاوة الموضوع 
وبيروح الموضوع ويروح معاه تعب اللى وضعه 
وفى الاخر انا بقول 
اللى بيستفاد بالموضوع هيفتحه وياخد اللى هو عاوزة  حتى لو مردش واعتقد دى اعظم حاجة ممكن اقدامها​


----------



## ميريت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

اهم حاجه انه اتقري
ساعات بقري حجات ومبردش عليها
لاني مش ببقا عارفه ارد اقول ايه
مفيش نقط للنقاش
بس اهم حاجه مش عدد الردود اهم حاجه عد المشاهدات


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 ديسمبر 2006)

احنا مش بنزل الموضوع ياتينا علشان الردود
لو فية مناقشة اوك 
فاهمه
يعني موضوعي بتاع الخطوبة والارتباط الناجح مش هايبقى فية مناقشة لاني ماسيبتش حاجة


----------



## ميريت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

بالظبط بس موضوع مهم
وهتلاقي الردود بتاعته قليله بس موفيه جميع الجوانب


----------



## tina_tina (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> احنا مش بنزل الموضوع ياتينا علشان الردود
> لو فية مناقشة اوك
> فاهمه
> يعني موضوعي بتاع الخطوبة والارتباط الناجح مش هايبقى فية مناقشة لاني ماسيبتش حاجة


 
انا فاهمة بجد الكلام ده
ومش بكلم على حد خالص
انا بتكلم عن حاجة بشوفها وحبيت اشوف ايه الردود عليها
وهرجع اقول تانى 
اللى بيحتاج الحاجة بيدور عليها لغاية ما يلاقيها وهى دى فايدة المواضيع
الفايدة بالكيف مش بالكم​


----------



## ميريت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

بالظبط يا تينا

اهم حاجه الاستفاده من الموضوع
يعني معظم المواضيع المثبته الردود فيها قليله
بس هتلاقي المشاهات كتير اوي عليها
لانهها مواضيع مهمه


----------



## tina_tina (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا للرد*


----------



## ميريت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

العفو يا تونتون
انتي تؤمري


----------



## tina_tina (24 ديسمبر 2006)

على فكرة
ده اسم دلع الدلع بتاعى


----------



## ميريت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

خلاص نمشيها تونتون بعد كدا
ولا ايه رايك


----------



## tina_tina (24 ديسمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> خلاص نمشيها تونتون بعد كدا
> ولا ايه رايك


 
لا انا بعتز بتينا اكتر
لان كل اللى بيقولى تونتون 
بيبقى محتاج منى حاجة اعملهاله( مصلحة يعنى)​


----------



## ميريت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

بت انتي حيرتيني ارسيلك علي حل
عاوزه ايه


----------



## tina_tina (24 ديسمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> بت انتي حيرتيني ارسيلك علي حل
> عاوزه ايه


 
هو انا اتكلمت
انا بقوا وجهه نظرى بس
وانا تينا 
بس كده​


----------



## ميريت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

خلاص يا تينا بس كدا


----------



## نادورة (25 ديسمبر 2006)

:36_3_11:  يا خسارة النصائح دي جت بعد ما العام الدراسي خلص 
يا رب افتكر انفذها من بداية التيرم التاني ميرسي يا ميرنا
انا خايفه علي ماما لمتروحش الجنه تفتكروا لوووووو عملت بالوصايا التسعه ممكن تررروح؟؟؟؟


----------



## ميريت (25 ديسمبر 2006)

لا متخفش هي كدا كدا هتروح
كفايه انك ابنها


----------



## tina_tina (26 ديسمبر 2006)

نادورة قال:


> :36_3_11: يا خسارة النصائح دي جت بعد ما العام الدراسي خلص
> يا رب افتكر انفذها من بداية التيرم التاني ميرسي يا ميرنا
> انا خايفه علي ماما لمتروحش الجنه تفتكروا لوووووو عملت بالوصايا التسعه ممكن تررروح؟؟؟؟


 
ميرسى على الرد
واهلا بيك فى المنتدى
بس انا عندى ملحوظة
انا تينا
مش ميرنا
( انا مطولش اكون ميرنا)​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 فبراير 2009)

*9 خطوات فقط لتصبح فاشل*

*إليك 9 طرق لتصبح فاشلاً

1- اجعل هدفك في الحياة هو الراحة والاسترخاء


2- حب سريرك فهو مملكتك الوحيدة



3- ارتاح بالنهار لتتمكن من النوم بسهولة في الليل



4- العمل شيء مقدس، لذلك لا تقترب منه أبداً



5- لا تؤجل عملك للغد طالما يمكنك تأجيله لبعد الغد



6- اعمل أقل ما يمكنك عمله، وحاول أن تجعل غيرك يؤدي عملك بدلاً منك



7- لا تقلق لن يموت أحد إذا لم تفعل شيئاً، بالعكس قد يتأذى البعض عندما تعمل



8- إذا أحسست بأن لديك رغبة في العمل، استرخي قليلاً حتى تزول تلك الرغبة



9- لا تنسى: العمل مفيد للصحة، لذلك اتركه دائماً للمرضى

اوعووووووا اى حد ينفذ الكلام ده
 اعملوا العكس بتاعه ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## totty (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 9 خطوات فقط لتصبح فاشل*

*يا مسسسسسسسسسهل

وعلى خيره الله
ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## kalimooo (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 9 خطوات فقط لتصبح فاشل*

شكرااااا على النصائح المفيدة كوكى

ههههههههههههههه

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ناوناو (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 9 خطوات فقط لتصبح فاشل*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
بابا يسوع علمنا نطيع اللي اكبر منا


----------



## وليم تل (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 9 خطوات فقط لتصبح فاشل*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب لية ما نحاول نجرب الفشل
مش يمكن يبقى لذيذ
وشكرا كوكى
على النصائح الجميلة
مودتى​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 9 خطوات فقط لتصبح فاشل*

*خطوات سهله ومجربنها 

شكرا كوكي

ويارب دايما تعملي خير كده​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 9 خطوات فقط لتصبح فاشل*

جميل جدا يا سويتى ​ 
تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 9 خطوات فقط لتصبح فاشل*



totty قال:


> *يا مسسسسسسسسسهل
> 
> وعلى خيره الله
> ههههههههههههههههههه*​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا توتىىىىىى *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 9 خطوات فقط لتصبح فاشل*



كليمو قال:


> شكرااااا على النصائح المفيدة كوكى
> 
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*اوعا تجربها يا كليمو هههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 9 خطوات فقط لتصبح فاشل*



ناوناو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> بابا يسوع علمنا نطيع اللي اكبر منا



*ههههههههههههههههههه لابلاش الطاعه المرة دى*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 9 خطوات فقط لتصبح فاشل*



وليم تل قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طيب لية ما نحاول نجرب الفشل
> مش يمكن يبقى لذيذ
> وشكرا كوكى
> ...


*
طيب جرب وابقا قولى النتيجه هتلاقى النتيجه خراب عام ههههههههه
ميرسى يا وليم*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 9 خطوات فقط لتصبح فاشل*



mikel coco قال:


> *خطوات سهله ومجربنها
> 
> شكرا كوكي
> 
> ويارب دايما تعملي خير كده​*



*سهله ومجربنها هههههههههههههههههههه
الشكر ليك يا مايكل دايما منورنى*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 9 خطوات فقط لتصبح فاشل*



kokoman قال:


> جميل جدا يا سويتى ​
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> ...



*الاجمل ردك الحلو يا كوكو*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## Critic (5 فبراير 2010)

*كدة عرفنا 9 اسباب للفشل لازم نتجنبهم بئا*
*و لو انهم مريحييييييين اوووووووووووى  :t30::t30::t30:*


----------



## elamer1000 (5 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههه
حلو خالص


----------



## elamer1000 (23 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههه
ما اسهل انك تكون فاشل
شكرا


----------

